# Be thankful the mods on this site aren't anal retentives



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I received an infraction for this on another site. Is there really anything wrong with what I said? I mean, Jesus Christ... You can't throw a little "It's common sense" comment at people any more?

_*He said: They had it labeled as synodontis hybrid, but when I looked that up that species has lots of small sports on its head in contrast to the rest of their body.

I said: It probably is a syno hybrid. Just not of the same species as the one in the picture you saw. Common sense.*_

I think that I was pretty nice to them.

Imagine getting a mutt, and saying it's not a mutt because you looked up "mutt" on google and the picture that came up was different from yours.

I'm seriously considering leaving that other forum... Anal retentives running it...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

of course you got infractions, because they found hidden sarcasm in your post. You called person a idiot

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

sig said:


> of course you got infractions, because they found hidden sarcasm in your post. You called person a idiot


 I did not call the person an idiot. I said that the fish was a hybrid, and that it was common sense. There's a big distance between saying something is common sense, and calling someone an idiot, IMO.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

LOL. It would have been common sense not to add the "common sense". I will agree that the forum in question is very rigid, and when I used to go through the mod logs to see what was done, I was surprised at some of the actions. Most of the comments I wouldn't have flagged or even noticed. Some of the mods (especially the newer ones) were a little over zealous in their efforts to do a good job, and enforce the rules to a tee. Personally, I enjoy a heated discussion as long as it is kept respectable. However, there are some very young kids on forums, and that has to be considered. There have been some good people banned from this forum. One in particular, I consider a major loss to the forum. The other side of the coin is what happened on PN. It was a better forum than this, in it's day, but it became like the wild west and people left.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

BillD said:


> LOL. It would have been common sense not to add the "common sense". I will agree that the forum in question is very rigid, and when I used to go through the mod logs to see what was done, I was surprised at some of the actions. Most of the comments I wouldn't have flagged or even noticed. Some of the mods (especially the newer ones) were a little over zealous in their efforts to do a good job, and enforce the rules to a tee. Personally, I enjoy a heated discussion as long as it is kept respectable. However, there are some very young kids on forums, and that has to be considered. There have been some good people banned from this forum. One in particular, I consider a major loss to the forum. The other side of the coin is what happened on PN. It was a better forum than this, in it's day, but it became like the wild west and people left.


Who was the major loss to the forum? Just curious. Also, I felt like PN failed because Urban became too much like the secret police and started meddling in everything- even private sales. That's why I left.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm done with AA. I told them to delete my account.
I got another infraction for this:

_OTHER USER:_
*I had a bolivian ram die from a nitrate spike of around 30 ppm. I hate to raise the {mod edit} flag, but have you even kept them?*

_ME:_
*Only for about five years, and I bred them. Mod edit flag? Really? Are you for real?
I seriously doubt your bolivian died from a 30ppm nitrate spike. It was probably already sick and the nitrate spike did it in, but the nitrate spike by itself would not have caused this. When I was new to fish keeping I became very sick for a month, and wasn't able to change my water for 24 days. The Bolivian Ram pair I had survived it just fine, and nitrates went over 40ppm during this period.*

So I can't say "Are you for real?"... Are they for real? Screw that forum. 
They're a bunch of god damn Nazis.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

That's some bs. Just cause you might come off a bit aggressively doesn't mean they got to give you warnings/suspension for that. It's just how you convey your opinion. You're not calling them straight up retards or something of the sort.

They lost a valuable member IMO.

Vinoy


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> That's some bs. Just cause you might come off a bit aggressively doesn't mean they got to give you warnings/suspension for that. It's just how you convey your opinion. You're not calling them straight up retards or something of the sort.
> 
> They lost a valuable member IMO.
> 
> Vinoy


I'm not a valuable member on any forum save for maybe overclockers.com (I build a mean PC). Thanks for the compliment, though.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> I'm not a valuable member on any forum save for maybe overclockers.com (I build a mean PC). Thanks for the compliment, though.


Any member who contributes to a forum is valuable! Mods should really take careful review on permanent decisions such as banning members for small stuff like this.

Anyways, you're in a better forum now   

On another note, I'm gonna build a proper PC soon. I already know a fair bit but that's cool to know somebody's into that here! I might need some advice


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

mistersprinkles said:


> I'm done with AA. I told them to delete my account.
> I got another infraction for this:
> 
> _OTHER USER:_
> ...


Too funny. I have been on that forum for a number of years , had some serious discussions and never got an infraction. Was a mod for a while, and while I agree some of the mods are tightly wound, it isn't that easy to get banned. Out of curiosity, how many forums have you been booted from?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

BillD said:


> Too funny. I have been on that forum for a number of years , had some serious discussions and never got an infraction. Was a mod for a while, and while I agree some of the mods are tightly wound, it isn't that easy to get banned. Out of curiosity, how many forums have you been booted from?


I didn't get banned from AA. I asked for my account to be deleted after getting about 7 totally bogus infractions.

How many forums have I been banned from? Hard to say. I've been on forums for about 12 years. That I can recall I've been banned from:

My fish tank
The Loach Forum
GTAA (for 1 year. Long time ago.)
aquariumforum.com
PNAquaria (30 days. Also long time ago)

Usually for being too vocal with my opinions. Sometimes for arguing with other members.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

lol, most mods are power hungry and should just let the members voice their opinion without interfering

interfering too much screws up the integrity and public freedom of speech of the members in the forum

i am so glad that VS bought this forum, i have a feeling that there's going to be a lot of good changes in the future


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know what I found to be the hardest thing, was trying to find a level ground on where and what to mod and then trying to convey that to the team you have.

It's not always right, it will never be. I'll read something and think nothing of it, but others might not and find an offense in the post.

I've been told I have been doing a horrible job, and a great one, then I am told I am slipping, and then otherwise from other members. I'll never get it right... lol

Some places have too many rules or are too strict too them like Bill said... I find the more international the forum the easier to be a bit blind in rules. When you have people that you can meet up with, figure out more... makes you naturally more mindful of why members are posting odd crud.. 

If that makes sense..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

10G said:


> lol, most mods are power hungry and should just let the members voice their opinion without interfering
> 
> interfering too much screws up the integrity and public freedom of speech of the members in the forum
> 
> i am so glad that VS bought this forum, i have a feeling that there's going to be a lot of good changes in the future


But abiding by the rules of the forum, and making sure members do the same is our job, and we do it impartially. If it doesn't go your way and you're all butthurt, it's not really the mods fault - you should still have to follow the rules even if you're personally in a tight spot.

Taking it out on the mods does nothing - follow the rules that keep the peace in the forum and you'll do all right. And power hungry? For imaginary internet points? yup, that us all right


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to agree with both of the mod posts above. Rules are there for a purpose and should be enforced impartially. I, personally, am not offended by "improper" language. I'm more offended by improper use of the language. However, the forum in question is a commercial operation, like this one now is, and there is a need to have a platform that can be sold to advertisers. One criteria, surely, must be that you don't drive people away. There are some very young users on forums now, and this must be considered. This was a big concern with the admins of that forum. I wish I had thought of a business model where people work for free. Make no mistake, the mods are the face of a forum, and they set the climate.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

mistersprinkles said:


> Who was the major loss to the forum? Just curious. Also, I felt like PN failed because Urban became too much like the secret police and started meddling in everything- even private sales. That's why I left.


PN failed for many reasons. Ego being a big part of it, failiure to listen to his members was another. Those damn "I'll give you 100 points and then take them back everyday if you don't post."... by itself that just turns me off. But the endless spam of private messages telling me that I am losing points. Arg, god do I hate that and you can't op-out either. You ask politely for them to stop the spam and nothing gets done. Then there is the stupid ads on the left side of the screen that goes against common sense. Then there's the fact that you can't really make corrections to some of the old articles you wrote for them to help get the shrimp hobby going. And you told them it's important to get this information out so people who read your post won't make the same mistake. Admin: you can add it at the end of the thread (like at the end of ~40 posts and a few pages off!). Me: Well, can't you as an admin make the correction? Admin: No, we don't make those kind of changes! Me: So you're going to leave every newbs who comes along to make the same mistakes and finally find out what went wrong at post ~40? Admin: sorry we just don't make changes to old threads. Me: (thinking to myself) Well, if you think I am going to write any kind of thing for you, you can forget about it.
Also, there is the troll issue. Not only did he failed to protect his own site, he allow a certain troll to walk all over the forum rules and piss on it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Are we talking about the same troll who spent some time here?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

What was this troll's username? I'm curious as to whether I know this person.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well ... I am kind of jacking this thread ...
and to be honest, I am reluctant to talk about it as I was pulled in by said troll and became one of the troll myself. Not a proud moment for me.
And yes, I think you guys are guessing correctly ...
I mean, come on, he won, he had the entire PN aquaria forum all to himself and everybody left.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Wow !*

People REALLY take these message boards seriously. I love the Admins on forums who took the mouse clicking course. They are always the best.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

videosilva said:


> People REALLY take these message boards seriously. I love the Admins on forums who took the mouse clicking course. They are always the best.


Mouse clicking course?


----------

